# ENP's plans through 2007 and 2008



## Morrus (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's a brief breakdown of what we're planning over the next couple of years.  Some of these projects are tentative, while others are being worked on already.

Note that _all _ products will be released in PDF and print format.

*War of the Burning Sky*

We have 9 more adventures to release in the campaign saga; as you know, you can expect to see one of these each month up until December.

In early 2008 we will be releasing a massive 800-page full-colour hardcover book which contains the entire saga, the _Player's Guide _ and the _GM's Guide _ (expanded to include all supplementary rules material and appendices from individual adventures).

Later this year, expect to see the start of the tentatively titled _War of the Burning Sky: Odyssey_ (working title only), a fiction/gaming hybrid by WotBS author search runner-up Jeremy Forbing.  This series of products will deal with a group of adventurers and chronicle their adventures in an episodic style as they travel the world and encounter the various organizations and locations featured in the adventures.  These products will be part fiction, part sourcebook, fleshing out and detailing various aspects of the world.  The forst in the series will deal with the Wayfarers.

Of course, don't forget the _War of the Burning Sky_ novel trilogy, based on the campaign saga adventures themselves.

*Faction Folio*

This series of books introduces standalone plug-in organizations for your campaign world.  In detail, the books will give you a history, maps, NPCs and organization structure and details, along with all the game material needed.  Each will also contain a small adventure, ideal for introducing that organization to your players.

*Monster Madness!*

We are currently in negotiation with a well-known EN Worlder, noted for his ability to create _really nasty critters_.  Assuming all goes well, we hope to produce two projects with him.

The first is a published novel version of a well-known and popular "Story Hour" thread.  The thread in question, thus far, contains about one-third of the story.

The second project is a big, full-colour, hardback monster book detailing unique, elite antagonists for your games - monsters with templates, class levels and more.  Each will come with detailed advice on how to use the critter in combat, along with extensive designers notes.  The CR range of these opponents will begin at CR10 and top out at about CR30 (maybe with a couple more really nasty ones on top!)

*Elements of Magic*

Tentatively slated for later this year (although of lowish priority) is the full-colour, hardcover, compiled _Elements of Magic_.  This book will include EoM:R and EoM:LA, revised and errated.


----------



## sirwmholder (Apr 4, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> ...*Elements of Magic*
> 
> Tentatively slated for later this year (although of lowish priority) is the full-colour, hardcover, compiled _Elements of Magic_.  This book will include EoM:R and EoM:LA, revised and errated.



Everything sounds wonderful... but this little gem just made my week Morrus!

Thank you,
William Holder


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 4, 2007)

Hopefully you'll be able to snag good old John for editing on the monster book.


----------

